# Kids harassing me,help!



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

My h is telling the kids, who live with him because he's Disney Dad, that I won't give him more money or access to the joint savings. So he's having the kids text me telling me I'm cheap, and a horrible mother. H is spending money like water and according to my lawyer he's getting more than he should. I really don't want to say anything to the kids, but their attacks are devastating. My dd texted me that I need to pay her dad's visa bill right away. I have told them not to get involved in adult issues but they just keep at it.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

How old are the kids? What does that mean they live with him because he's "Disney dad"? He lets them do whatever they want so they choose to live with him?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ignore the texts. Do not respond. They are wrong to get involved. At best you can save the text to show the court as evidence of mental manipulation.
It must hurt like hell, but do you honestly think anything you say in a text would make a difference?


----------



## LivingBreathing (Feb 21, 2013)

Take comfort in the fact that, sooner or later the truth ALWAYS comes out I would suggest you not address their father's behavior other than letting them know they can come to you with any questions or concerns. Let them know you are sorry if they are upset or unhappy with the things their father says, encourage them to talk about it and just listen. Don't put yourself in the position of defending yourself to your kids. In their hearts they do know the truth, and the truth will win out in the end. They will respect you so much more for not getting into a mud fight.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

I live in Canada. The kids are 14 and 21. I had dd the younger one for visits after I left. But she decided that dad's (the house I paid for) has less rules, and that I abandoned the family. I have offered both to meet them for lunch, have them to my place anytime, take the to a movie, shopping etc. They just don't respond. I only hear from them when their dad plants the seed in them that they are broke.
I have consulted several lawyers, it's been hard to find one as my h. went to many of them without my knowledge when he was with his OW and contemplating whether it was financially a good idea to leave me 3 years ago. 
There was a lot of verbal abuse toward me in the marriage, it became mentally intolerable so I left and took dd to my parents, then got my own place shortly after.


----------

